# How would you react...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I never thought I would make a thread like this considering the missus is already going "waaah waaah! you're not telling me everything! and for that you're being an a$$hole! And I'm going to cry just to make you feel like sh-t because that's what you deserve!"

But meh, guess I got reminded we still have external issues to deal with....

So tell me something, how would YOU react, to blatant racism against your wife or your child, to a group of people talking sh-t to your wife in front of you, to a group of people threatening you and your family, to a group of people that scares your wife enough to call you in the middle of work telling you "I need you to come here, I know you're busy but this is serious!!! I don't feel safe walking out of here alone!"

How the hell would you react?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't understand what is happening, is someone threatening your wife and you got called from work to go handle it ? ...

and your wife wants to KNOW what is happening, why this is happening and you refuse to tell her ?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No, this just me getting worked up remembering the incidents in our past and how it's affecting our present life. Bah! Meh, guess I should focus on issues at hand, rather then "backwater" issues we can deal with later.

And yes a group did threaten my wife enough to call me in the past. Not to mention other events... meh... as much as I can joke about shoving her head into a pool of black dye, I do wish she does it.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I am not that strong, I would move. I am in an international marriage, and we are living in my husband's country, so I'm the one who is more likely to get discrimination (of a sort, not real racism), but if we went to the US and people were discriminating against him or acting racist toward him I would insist that we move elsewhere. I don't think people like that are even worth the effort to try to change their mind. I'm not interested in saving the world, I just want to protect my family, thus I would get the heck out of there as fast as possible and never go back.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ as innocent and neutral as your post may be, you really touched me with this:



> I'm not interested in saving the world, I just want to protect my family


YES! THAT IS EXACTLY HOW I F--KING FEEL!



> thus I would get the heck out of there as fast as possible and never go back.


Yet and this is where my wife's stubborness just does more harm then good. Hell I'm surprised how worked up I can get just remembering sh-t...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i would protect my family no matter what dude. i absolutely go skitzo if someone effs with my family. no matter how i was feeling about my relationship, i hate bullies and want them all to have their arse whipped unmercifully


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye! Sometimes violence is the only language these pathetic f--kwits will ever understand! Bah! And yet the court and others tell me what I did was wrong... PFFT! Hell the legal system has to be improved. I'm in Australia, but I heard it's the same in the U.S. An online PM with a friend of mine also told me how he defended himself against 3 muggers yet had to go to jail when they "testified": "He just came out of nowhere and beat the crap outta us"

It's f--king sick


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

that wouldnt happen where i live, promise. you can shoot three muggers here and get a slap on the back with a hardy "nice going"


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

omega said:


> I am not that strong, I would move. I am in an international marriage, and we are living in my husband's country, so I'm the one who is more likely to get discrimination (of a sort, not real racism), but if we went to the US and people were discriminating against him or acting racist toward him I would insist that we move elsewhere. I don't think people like that are even worth the effort to try to change their mind. I'm not interested in saving the world, I just want to protect my family, thus I would get the heck out of there as fast as possible and never go back.


Would you move if people are threatening your family because of things other than race? I mean I've experienced racism too but I don't see moving as option everytime you get uncomfortable. In the 1950's maybe but in 2011 most of them are a minorty of idiots.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> that wouldnt happen where i live, promise. you can shoot three muggers here and get a slap on the back with a hardy "nice going"


The only way I got away clean with violence in the past was being associated with rather questionable groups who I'd rather not get involved in anymore.

Which country do you live in, if I may ask?



> Would you move if people are threatening your family because of things other than race? I mean I've experienced racism too but I don't see moving as option everytime you get uncomfortable. In the 1950's maybe but in 2011 most of them are a minorty of idiots.


I'm no fool in this, it was MY mistake I built a house in ******* central, I did it to prove a point to my mother-in-law that I can build a bigger house then hers no matter how much BS she spits on me that I will never amount to SH-T. I LOVE WHEN JUSTICE HAS BEEN ACHIEVED, for when she was made into a fool, she was FORCED TO CHANGE HER PREJUDICED AND RACIST OPINION.

But yes, I'm still a fool in other ways, I built it in ******* central. This is no f--king minority, 2011 and the 1950s ain't the same but it ain't all pretties and butterflies either. A growing surge of nationalism ever since the bali bombings has resulted in far more then simple racialist prejudice against immigrants and muslims in Australia.

I'm not even muslim, nor is my wife and I even immigrants. Both born and raised Australians. But nor are we "WHITE", even if my wife "looks it". But hell, nor do we even have ONE drop of Anglo-Saxon blood in our veins or our daughter. Neither of us even look "middle-eastern" which is the focus on their nationalism.


----------



## Chuckp47 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nobody is making me move, period. If laws are broken there are authorities. If they are just messing with you there are ways to deal with that too, need to get creative. 
My problem is my wife's hot head used to get her in trouble. She would get into arguements/altercations with landlords, neighbors, family and I would barge in gung-ho to whip tail only to find out she was the one who initiated or caused the conflict. Sorry, hard to have somebodies back when they are the trouble maker.... It got to the point where I finally had to tell her that if she dug holes she needed to get out of them herself. I still hold to that. She says I'm not supportive, no, I'm not a babysitter. Now if someone tried to do her harm, they'd be sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i live in the country of Texas


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> i live in the country of Texas


?! How come I hear stories that tell of the opposite of your experience?! :scratchhead:



> Nobody is making me move, period. If laws are broken there are authorities. If they are just messing with you there are ways to deal with that too, need to get creative.


Aye, and I have been, found a loophole in the system which I can exploit, as long as I don't give them the evidence to use against me in court. 



> My problem is my wife's hot head used to get her in trouble. She would get into arguements/altercations with landlords, neighbors, family and I would barge in gung-ho to whip tail only to find out she was the one who initiated or caused the conflict. Sorry, hard to have somebodies back when they are the trouble maker.... It got to the point where I finally had to tell her that if she dug holes she needed to get out of them herself. I still hold to that. She says I'm not supportive, no, I'm not a babysitter. Now if someone tried to do her harm, they'd be sorry.


Well in that sense, my wife is being a troublemaker with her constant desire to lovey dovey me in public in front of a whole bunch of insecure and racist a$$holes. I do what I have to do in fights, but I am NOT a violent person at heart who enjoys it when my alternative is peace and being able to get from A to B with no dramas.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Kobo said:


> Would you move if people are threatening your family because of things other than race? I mean I've experienced racism too but I don't see moving as option everytime you get uncomfortable. In the 1950's maybe but in 2011 most of them are a minorty of idiots.


I think it's pretty unlikely that multiple unrelated people would be threatening us over anything other than race, since it's hard to piss off that many people. (If it were just one person, I'd make an official complaint, sue, etc etc and hope that put an end to it.) But if for some reason the legal route didn't work, or there were too many people ganging up on us, YES we'd leave. I have been a mover all my adult life, I've never lived anywhere for more than a few years, I live where I like and don't feel wedded to any particular location. I would never stay someplace that I wasn't comfortable or happy, I don't see the point. We rent, so it would be as easy as giving a month's notice. 

That said, I've never moved for that reason.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, reminds me of what the missus likes to preach, that I'm paranoid, yet she comes running as soon as sh-t hits the fan. I don't judge the entire city, I judge this neighbourhood, infused with nationalism as well as ignorance, yet she won't want to leave... she's become too settled here, and comfortable, not to mention she has this naive desire to want to change the world.

Change the world... well, guess you can change individuals one at a time, driving their face into the wall a couple of times is a good start. Education... once my daughter enters primary I don't care if I have to drive for 45 minutes to get her to a good school.

Oh hey, another issue, wifey thinks I shouldn't shelter her and spoil her. Pffft... stupid woman sometimes, she's smart in many ways but a completely idiot in others. There's a balance that comes with shielding your child from harm and letting them experience the world and learn from it.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

A group of people was threatening your wife and preventing her from leaving and she called you instead of the police?! WTF is up with that?


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Texas is a lot different than the rest of the US as far as rights of personal protection go. Every state has it's own deal.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

RD - your wife sounds like she's part of the problem.

I wouldn't stay in a place where I didn't feel safe. Hoping for your daughter's sake that your wife learns to put her stubborn pride off to the side when necessary.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

RD,

In some ways, its a lot different here in the states. My wife grew up in your country, and even had a foster sister who was aboriginal while growing up. The way her foster sister was treated at the time would not be tolerated here. However, we have worse examples, I'm sure. 

The thing is, I've lived in states where it would be okay to handle things on my own. Other states, you get into trouble real fast for dealing with issues like we did where I grew up. In my early years of marriage, it never sunk in to my wife's brain that if she spoke her mind to the people in my neighborhood when we were visiting my parents, some of those people had no qualms about little things like rape or aggravated assault. I had to teach her about how to handle herself for her own safety and protection.

Now, we live in a place where someone will call the cops over a fart. My wife will still call me first if she's in a minor wreck, and the guy who hit her is calling her every dirty name in the book. Surprisngly, the cops didn't understand that I felt honor bound to make him cry like a girl. Go figure!! Each state we've lived in feels like a different country.


----------

